# wanted a kitten or cat



## sessy332001 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hello!We wanted a cat or kitten to 6 month old.we a familie wh give a lots of love.We have a 12 weeks old kitten.We live in East Dulich near Camberwell.My e mail is [email protected] thanks


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi and welcome. What country are you in?


----------



## sessy332001 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Hello from german woamen*

Hello!I live in East Dulich is near from camberwell since 8 month.I come from Germany and sorry for my english ,is not so good but i do my best lol.thanks byee


----------

